# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Ngũ Hành Sơn: mở cửa địa ngục, thông tới thiên đàng

## hangnt

Hang động núi đá vôi ở Đà Nẵng không nhiều thạch nhũ, nhưng lại có nhiều ngóc ngách mà theo dân gian là xuống tận âm phủ và thông đến tận trời.


Ngũ Hành Sơn. (Ảnh: _Vietnam-Beauty_).
Quần thể Ngũ Hành Sơn nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng khoảng 8 km về hướng nam. Thiên nhiên đã tác tạo nơi đây 5 ngọn núi không quá lớn, như một bàn tay khổng lồ nâng đỡ vùng đất này. Người xưa liên tưởng đến thuyết Ngũ Hành nên đặt tên chung cho 5 ngọn núi là Ngũ Hành Sơn, gồm Mộc Sơn, Thủy Sơn, Kim Sơn, Thổ Sơn và Hỏa Sơn. Đến nay, địa danh này không chỉ là điểm đến tâm linh của khách hành hương mà còn là địa chỉ để thưởng lãm sơn thủy hữu tình... Khi du lịch Đà Nẵng phát triển, Ngũ Hành Sơn trở thành điểm đến không thể thiếu trong các chương trình tham quan.

Năm ngọn núi này có những hang động to lớn với nhiều ngóc ngách, khơi gợi trí tưởng tượng của du khách, được xem là Nam thiên danh thắng từ bao đời nay. Trong đó, huyền bí nhất là động Âm Phủ thuộc ngọn Thủy Sơn. Trong dân gian, âm phủ là nơi để trừng phạt những người gây ra nhiều tội lỗi. Muốn vào động, khách phải qua cầu Nại Hà. Đây là nơi có nhiều thú dữ, rắn độc mà khi người hiền thì thong dong bước qua, còn người dữ thì luôn gặp trắc trở, có khi phải làm mồi cho thú dữ...Du khách đi vào đây sẽ thấy những cảnh giới của cõi âm, như: Đài Linh Anh, điện Phán Quy, điện Minh Vương, ngục A Tỳ, suối Giải Oan...


Kim Sơn, một trong 5 ngọn núi của Ngũ Hành Sơn. (Ảnh: _PTVN_).
Đặc biệt, trong động này có một khu tái hiện lại tích xưa trong triết lý nhà Phật về người con đại hiếu Mục Kiền Liên. Ông là nhà sư tu luyện đắc quả nhưng chưa đủ sức để cứu mẹ siêu thoát vì bà đã gây nhiều tội lỗi lúc sinh thời. Vì vậy, ông nguyện trở lại trần gian tu hết kiếp này đến kiếp khác và độ người mẹ tội nghiệp của mình. Cuối cùng, ông tu luyện đã đủ phước để xuống tận địa ngục cứu mẹ. Vì thế, hàng năm có mùa Vu Lan báo hiếu để nhắc nhở người đời về lòng hiếu thảo qua tấm gương của Mục Kiền Liên. Và còn rất nhiều cảnh giới địa ngục - dù là nhân tạo - nhưng cũng đủ làm du khách phải suy nghĩ về cách sống của mình...

Một điều gây thú vị khác là ngoài những ngóc ngách của cửa địa ngục, động Âm Phủ lại có một hướng đi lên, được gọi là đường lên thiên đàng. Khác với những lối đi tối om và rùng rợn, đường lên trời là một lối đi qua những bậc thang sáng choang ánh mặt trời. “Đỉnh trời” quay mặt về hướng Đông, nhìn ra biển mênh mông bát ngát. Bên dưới là làng nghề truyền thống nổi tiếng về nghề tạc đá của Đà Nẵng và nhiều chùa chiền ẩn hiện dưới những tán cây trông tịch mịch mà nên thơ.


Biển Non Nước.( Ảnh: _Otosaigon_.)
Hiện nay, quần thể Ngũ Hành Sơn là một khu du lịch nổi tiếng miền Trung. Gần đó là hàng loạt những resort cao cấp dọc bờ biển chạy dài đến phố cổ Hội An. Vì thế, con đường này trở nên xinh đẹp và thơ mộng... Biển Non Nước dưới chân Ngũ Hành Sơn là một danh thắng đẹp. Bãi tắm có độ dốc thoai thoải, sóng êm, nước bốn mùa xanh mát. Vùng này có nhiều loài rong tảo quý hiếm như rong câu chỉ vàng, rong câu chân vịt có giá trị xuất khẩu cao. Có vị trí đẹp và hội tụ các tố chất từ độ sóng, khí hậu, thời tiết, độ mặn, biển Non Nước thích hợp để đầu tư các dịch vụ tắm biển, trò chơi dưới nước hấp dẫn du khách.

Truyền thuyết về Ngũ Hành Sơn

Theo truyền thuyết của người Chăm, thuở xa xưa có một ẩn sĩ sống giữa bãi cát mênh mông bên bờ biển. Một hôm, ẩn sĩ thấy Nữ Thần Naga xuất hiện, mang theo một cái trứng, giao cho Thần Kim Quy cất giữ ngả phía sông Hàn để trừ khử sự quấy nhiễu của ma quái. Thần Kim Quy để quả trứng lại nhờ ẩn sĩ chăm sóc, và tặng ẩn sĩ một móng rùa để bảo vệ trứng.

Dưới sự bảo vệ của ẩn sĩ, quả trứng ngày càng lớn nhanh một cách kỳ dị. Một hôm, sau giấc ngủ say, ẩn sĩ tỉnh mộng và nhìn thấy một thiếu nữ xinh đẹp từ trong trứng bước ra, vỏ trứng nứt làm 5 mảnh, trở thành 5 trái núi, là Ngũ Hành Sơn ngày nay. Vua Chăm nghe được câu chuyện ấy liền cưới thiếu nữ làm vợ, còn Thần Kim Quy chở ẩn sĩ biến lên trời.

Theo Xứ Quảng


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## dongyi

Ngũ Hành Sơn là nơi tuyệt đẹp. Mình rất thích một lần được đặt chân tới đây. và Bài hát nói về huyền thoại ngũ hàng sơn rất hay mình rất thích hát bái hát đó. hiii

----------


## Taeyeon0903

bài hát đó là bài gì mình chưa được nghe
Ngũ hành Sơn đúng là thắng cảnh đẹp của Đà Nẵng

----------


## danghung

Đúng là Ngũ Hành Sơn đẹp thật.  mà nghe tên cũng hay nữa.

----------


## tamtre

ngũ hành sơn đẹp lắm ý, mình đi zồi, hì hì

----------


## tieuho

Nhìn phong cảnh qua ảnh đã thấy đẹp rồi, vậy nếu đến tận nơi chắc là đẹp lắm.

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

> Ngũ Hành Sơn là nơi tuyệt đẹp. Mình rất thích một lần được đặt chân tới đây. và Bài hát nói về huyền thoại ngũ hàng sơn rất hay mình rất thích hát bái hát đó. hiii


Đúng vậy. Danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn rất ý nghĩa với Tp Đà Nẵng bạn ạ.


Nguyen Duc (Mr)
sale & makerketing
-------------------------------------------
Yahoo; huykhanh_travel05.
Cell phone:   0915 880 449 Email: duc@danangbeach.vn
Add: 95 Nguyen Du, Hai Chau, Da Nang
Tel: 0511.3 898556 - 389.88.85 - 370.23.24 ;  Fax: 0511.3 89.83.28

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Cái tiêu đề hấp dẫn thật
Mình cũng muốn khám phá Ngũ Hành Sơn

----------


## Mituot

hay cho câu xuống tận âm phủ và thông đến tận trời  :cuoi1: 
hấp dẫn ghê

----------


## sharing83

Xuống âm phủ rồi lại lên thiên đàng... Những cung bậc cảm xúc khi bạn đi thăm Ngũ Hành sơn là muôn màu muôn vẻ

----------


## webtopviet

Ngũ Hành Sơn cũng đi mòn không biết bao đôi dép rồi mà hôm nay nghe câu "*Mở cửa Địa Ngục, thông tới Thiên Đàng*" củng vào xem coi. Hay cho cái tiêu đề  :Smile:

----------

